# Brewster Ambulance Service: Drug Testing



## Drake Ellis (Mar 1, 2015)

what kind of drug test do they do at Brewtser ambulance. I'm not a fan of needles being inserted in me. I'm not interested in being jabbed by one. I'd rather pee in a cup.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Mar 1, 2015)

Every drug test question I see here always makes me think someone is trying to get around the system... 
Everywhere I've worked uses an outside hospital or drug test facility that does urine analysis, sending the results thru a lab that will detect if it's fake or has been tampered with. I don't know of any services out this way that draw blood for their drug tests.


----------



## medicdan (Mar 1, 2015)

Drake Ellis said:


> what kind of drug test do they do at Brewtser ambulance. I'm not a fan of needles being inserted in me. I'm not interested in being jabbed by one. I'd rather pee in a cup.


If you are referring to the Brewster Ambulance in the Boston area, it is generally a urine tox screen, at an occupational health facility.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 1, 2015)

When I worked there it was a pee test.


----------



## Drake Ellis (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't do drugs I just don't like needles. I'm not gonna "tamper" with anything. As long as it's a pee test or hair test I don't mind haha


----------



## medicdan (Mar 1, 2015)

Be prepared, as an EMT in MA to measure blood glucose levels, administer meds using an autoinjectoir, and give naloxone with a nasal atomizer. I hope as you get experience, you grow comfortable enough to use these needles.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't like needles when they are directed at me either. Now starting them on other people, yeeee.


----------



## Drake Ellis (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't have a phobia. None of that. I just don't like having my blood drawn that's all. I'm confident in my abilities no worries


----------



## MackTheKnife (Mar 1, 2015)

Drake Ellis said:


> what kind of drug test do they do at Brewtser ambulance. I'm not a fan of needles being inserted in me. I'm not interested in being jabbed by one. I'd rather pee in a cup.


Doesn't matter what you or I like. It matters what they require. And most everyone, including the Fed, does Operation Golden Flow for testing.


----------



## Drake Ellis (Mar 2, 2015)

You've got a point there friend. I'll just have to suck it up if it comes to that! Thanks everyone!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 2, 2015)

Keep in mind TB tests are done by either Quantifiron Gold (blood draw) or Mantoux (intradermal injection) and have to be done regularly for healthcare professionals. That's usually non negotiable for most reasons.


----------



## Chewy20 (Mar 8, 2015)

Drake Ellis said:


> what kind of drug test do they do at Brewtser ambulance. I'm not a fan of needles being inserted in me. I'm not interested in being jabbed by one. I'd rather pee in a cup.


 
When I was there two years ago it was urine test, imagine it is the same. Hopefully you don't get stuck in Boston or Quincy, or the word "Davita" will haunt your dreams.


----------

